# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  SAMI, Simband health sensor platforms, Samsung Group, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Designer - Samsung Group

----------


## Airicist

Samsung debuts SAMI, Simband health sensor platforms 

 Published on May 28, 2014




> At an event held in San Francisco, Samsung's Ram Fish showed off a prototype of the company's new modular wristband. Also, Dr. Luc Julia shows off how the SAMI platform could make use of the data collected.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung's Simband hardware and healthcare platform aim to track your every move"

by Josh Lowensohn
May 28, 2014

----------

